# Need help with ID of old Springfield 22 rifle



## Niner (Feb 23, 2010)

I am trying to fix a friends OLD Springfield 22 rifle.
It is obviously a "kids first gun" kindof rifle.  Single shot, with a knob on the bolt you have to pull back to cock it.

His grandfather gave it to him some years ago.  He says it used to shoot, but it's been (allegedly) just sitting in the closet for 5 years or so...and now it won't shoot.  I figure its probably the firing pin.  I brought it down to my shop and took the bolt apart.  It has an odd looking firing pin for a 22.  I took of the "rebound spring" and put the firing pin back in and saw that there was no way that the pin was going to exit its hole in the bolt.  I guess the tip of it must have broken off.  

ANYWAY....I need to find out what the model number of this animal is.  It was probably (maybe???) built by Stevens, but that's just a guess.  I know it is not a model 15 because the firing pin is different.  

If we cannot ascertain persackly what model it is, could a good gunsmith build up the end of it with somekindof welding magic?


----------



## jglenn (Feb 24, 2010)

a more complete picture of the rifle would help identify it 

bob's Gun shop has quite a few parts for the old Sprinfield/savage/stevens rifles.


http://www.gun-parts.com/savagerifle/


also Numerich arms may have it if  it we can identify the model


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Could be a Model 120 variant.  Looks like one, but I have never taken the bolt apart.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 24, 2010)

does it look like a model 15 ??


could be a model 120 as Dawg said...


----------



## Niner (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll post up a pic of the whole enchilada this evening.


----------



## Niner (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's a pic of the whole rifle.......


----------

